# Autosmart Carnauba Wax



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone used this and ur thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Car...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item2a00bc576c


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive put beading pics in the Autosmart section under the thread WAX beading


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ian2k said:


> Anyone used this and ur thoughts?
> 
> ]


It is good if used as the designer had intended, it is essentially a polish , so treat it as such and follow up with a hard wax.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Its not a bad product by any means.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I don´t like it and I have a 2,5l jug in the basement...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Porta said:


> I don´t like it and I have a 2,5l jug in the basement...


Well . I'm willing to take 400 or 800ml of the product off you :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Porta said:


> I don´t like it and I have a 2,5 jug in the basement...


Aye theres a few said that, I wonder if they`ve updated the formula because I find it to be ok.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Aye theres a few said that, I wonder if they`ve updated the formula because I find it to be ok.


Once I changed my application technique, the product grew on me immensely, in fairness it is what has stopped me getting BH or WD so far 










this is wearing AS CG before the sonax wax was applied


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It is good if used as the designer had intended, it is essentially a polish , so treat it as such and follow up with a hard wax.


autosmart can't tell the difference between a polish and a wax then..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> autosmart can't tell the difference between a polish and a wax then..


In their defence it is listed under polishes and the blurb reads
Specialist Polishes
"Carnauba Gold
A luxury paste polish, made from natural palm wax. The deep long-lasting lustre cannot be matched by synthetics. Excellent for darker colours."

In the meantime the WAX is for now listed under polishes also but reads
"NEW - WAX
A new premium wax without compromise, designed for the professional detailer who wants the ultimate in shine AND durability. WAX creates a perfect jewel-like "glass" finish, without greasy swirls or blemishes, even on darker paintwork."

So to me there is little mistaking what the product is, as far as I know it has always been listed as a polish just so happenss to include a small amount of carnauba.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ fair enough - can be a little misleading though..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> ^^^^ fair enough - can be a little misleading though..


Yes can be , I got the product and put it to one side after reports from DW (especially regarding poor durability and application issues), however after a time of learning about the product myself, I gave it another go, as you can see from the pics I use stockingnette cloth for application not microfibre or a sponge, when I applied it to my car it was one evening prolly in August (but definately during the football season as Villa were playing so I wanted to beat sunset and listen to the match) , car washed dried, AG CG applied and removed then the wax applied in around an hour for the lot , as you can see from the tub, it has had some use and I would like another tub especially if I can get it at a good price :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ian2k said:


> Anyone used this and ur thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Car...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item2a00bc576c


The link you show though, the guy is asking too much for the postage, as there is another seller offering it at the same price with FREE postage (or postage at no extra charge), saying that I think I paid £4 for my tub straight from the rep .

just found another pic with AS CG applied


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry guys i should of clicked the link i thought the thread was about the new 'WAX'.

Avanti is the Carnauba Gold expert on here!

The reason some people are disappointed is because its a paste they automatically think its a pure 'wax' or 'LSP' which it is not. Its an AIO product which cleans,polishes and leaves some Carnauba behind.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

it looks so wet are they sure they should of called it a wax? lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ian2k said:


> it looks so wet are they sure they should of called it a wax? lol


They didn't  as the doctor says it's closer to an all in one than wax, but as a polish, it is neck to neck with much more pricier opponents :thumb:


----------

